# Roy Underhill



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure what forum to put this in- but an LJ may be able to help out.

I see they are selling episodes of Roy Underhill, the Woodwright shop. One of my favorites shows, used to be anyway. Not sure I want to pay big bucks to watch all of them. But one episode in particular that I recall, I sure wish I could have hit a "Record" button for.

One Saturday morning they ran a blooper/ injury/ whatever you want to call it show. When things did not work right for the Woodwright. It was hilarious!

Anyone know what season/ show that might have been? My best guess is- 4 or 5 years ago. That one show I would gladly pay to see again.

thanks!


----------



## WoodChuck84 (Jul 15, 2010)

You can see if it is here.

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2909.html


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

You could always watch what Roy does with a chicken leg and a Sawstop..


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

No its not on the PBS site, I have watched all the episodes on there.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

Where did you see the episodes for sale?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Check with your county library. I'm sure you can
get these on intra-library loan.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

This was what got me started thinking about that episode-

http://shopclass.popularwoodworking.com/?et_mid=563528&rid=233686560

I like the library idea, but I just looked- no luck.


----------



## meganfitz (Jun 25, 2012)

DVDs are available through Popular Woodworking Magazine's store (you can currently order Seasons One, Two, Three and 20).


----------

